# Navarre pier/ choctawhatchee bay bridges



## richm0nd (Apr 17, 2013)

Fished Navarre pier Tuesday, had an excellent time. The kings are few and far between, we need some days with south winds but idk when that's gonna happen. There were Spanish everywhere. Saw a few people catching pompano. Saw a couple bonito laying around too.
Fished the bridges in choctawhatchee bay every night lately and slayed the speckeled trout, caught a lot of small ones, a few keepers and one gator. We stayed in the shallows in the lights using live shrimp and doas. Also a ton of mangovs right next to the bridges (some keepers, they like fresh shrimp tails). Yet to see Spanish at the bridges yet, one guy caught a monster bluefish though.


----------

